# brush hog



## Ruger (Aug 22, 2010)

what hp would you need to pull a 10' brush hog and what is the minimum hp for a bat wing brush hog and is there a bat wing with a different gear box that would allow you to use a smaller hp tactor?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't think you necessarily have to look at HP. Gear ratio has a lot to do with the pulling power as well.


----------

